# The following sentence is true.



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

The previous sentence is false.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

The above post is false.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

If the above post is true, then this sentence is false.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

The barber shaves only those men in town who do not shave themselves.
Who shaves the barber?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

If the OP is true, then my name is not not not not not not not not not not not Polednice.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

knights and knaves <3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

So the main point of the OP is that both ideas contradict each other in a way that neither can be true, but neither can be false.

But this truth can be said about them:

Both are sentences. :tiphat:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> *The following sentence is true.*
> 
> The previous sentence is false.


Maybe.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> The previous sentence is false.


How do we know?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> How do we know?


because:

the following sentence is true.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> because:
> 
> the following sentence is true.


Where is your proof? I am having trouble imagining this scenerio.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


>


That's a sport you know


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

These jokes are all very old.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

The preceding post is true.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

A cat walks into a bar. 

"Ow!" he declares.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sense words some no of make combinations.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

We must calculate the complex conjugation from the complex function in order to find the complex vector that lies in space-time.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> *We must calculate the complex conjugation from the complex function* in order to find the complex vector that lies in space-time.


You're a complex conjugation from yo mamas complex function.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


>


50%! .........................


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

violadude said:


> 50%! .........................


But if 50% is the only correct answer, you would only have a 25% chance of picking it at random, and then...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> But if 50% is the only correct answer, you would only have a 25% chance of picking it at random, and then...


I don't know....that's just the first one I picked at random.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Meaghan said:


>


What are the chances of you being incorrect?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> What are the chances of you being incorrect?


100%? .................


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> 100%? .................


So you have a 0% chance of being correct?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> So you have a 0% chance of being correct?


Yes.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Yes.


Bummer....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It would be 25% IN REALITY, wouldn't it? IN REALITY, it's only 4 choices, so 1 in 4 is 25%. Unfortunately, the test is RIGGED, with 2 of the same, so, it's actually giving you a 50% chance for 25%, but then there's already a 50% for one question, but then it would be only 25% in that case and AGHHHHHH! *brain explodes* 

:tiphat:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

But because of this loophole, it becomes so that all 3 choices are actually correct, which makes 75% the correct answer. But since 75% isn't an option, the real answer becomes 0%. There also isn't a 0% option, so you still have a 0% chance of getting the correct answer.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

This is known in Philosophy as the Epimenides paradox. Epimenides was a Cretan who made the immortal statement: "All Cretans are liars." Since a "liar" is someone who is never truthful then the statement, "All Cretans are liars", if uttered by a Cretan, in this case Epimenides, implies that the speaker's statement is not true—that is, some Cretans are not liars. The logical paradox was cited by both St. Paul and St. Augustine.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> This is known in Philosophy as the Epimenides paradox. Epimenides was a Cretan who made the immortal statement: "All Cretans are liars." Since a "liar" is someone who is never truthful then the statement, "All Cretans are liars", if uttered by a Cretan, in this case Epimenides, implies that the speaker's statement is not true-that is, some Cretans are not liars. The logical paradox was cited by both St. Paul and St. Augustine.


Which is exactly why any absolute statement (such as this one from Omegle the other night: "Men are stubborn ********.") is doomed to fail.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Is the set of all sets which are not members of themselves a member of itself?


----------

